# Bicycle Heaven Show August 25 and 26



## Howard Gordon (Aug 18, 2018)

Always a good time.  Free set-up!  Lots to do.
Here's some stuff I intend to bring to the swap.  Thanks,  Howard


----------



## dogdart (Aug 21, 2018)

Always a great show with plenty to do and see


----------



## Puruconm (Aug 21, 2018)

HI, HOWARD.  I WILL SEE YOU THERE, NICE SHOW


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 21, 2018)

Always a lot of good bikes and parts at this one.
If any of you cowboys have a single hash putter stem, bring it!


----------



## monark-man (Aug 23, 2018)

this show keeps getting better. I will be there.///////////////////monark- man


----------

